# Rear Seats



## jonesalexr (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi, Im trying to take out my back seat so that i can mount my sub box to the support bar. I have a 1992 Maxima GXE. Ive seen different threads that say a little bit but i can seem to find anything that works. Please help.


----------



## brynm (Aug 17, 2006)

Lift up on the front of the bottom part of the seat, I think there's three catches that will let you pull up and then pull straight out. then you should find some screws on each side plus some inside where the rear arm rest recesses.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Brynm, is correct. Lift the front of the rear seat bottom. There are two "catches", just simple push in hoops. Then you will find two screws for the seat back. Also there are two more screws for the seat back behind the center rear seat armrest. After you remove those, you will have to lift up on the top of the rear "seat back". There will be three more loops that hold the top in. Once you try to pull up it will become aparent where it is resisting. 

If you need to remove the package tray, put your hand under the tray and you will feel where it resists. That is where the tray "loops" are. They will simply "pop" when your hand gets close.


----------

